# continental touring - swiss / Austrian vignette prices?



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

does anyone know what the motorway tolls in switzerland austria are for a 4ton motorhome are. thank you smiler


----------



## 92914 (May 1, 2005)

*re austria & switzerland*

sorry we travelled with a 3.5 ton motorhome so don't know what the price of vignette is for yourself. In Austria, you would have to hire a 'go box' and then it automatically registers your usage of the roads for payment. Personnaly, we love Austria dn found switzerland a bit disappointing after that. Have been back to Austria 4 times and wouldn't mind whatever the cost of the vignette is.Happy holiday. I think the swiss one is different inthat you buy a vignette and it lasts for a year


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

smiler said:


> does anyone know what the motorway tolls in switzerland austria are for a 4ton motorhome are. thank you smiler


You will find most of the information you require here:-

http://www.ideamerge.com/motoeuropa/


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

This might help you for Austria,

http://www.go-maut.at/go/mautrechner.asp?Navi=&ID=2643

pj


----------

